# Open DNS blocked Steam



## Faun (Jul 29, 2011)

This explains it all. File sharing sites, flickr, pr0n and torrents are also blocked. The fack is this glitch ?

Suggest me alternative DNS.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 29, 2011)

Using Google Public DNS

Hope This Helps.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 29, 2011)

Its not OpenDNS, its actually someone on your network. OpenDNS provides you facility to block website on your network, so if you are dynamic IP then may be some idiot blocked it when this IP was assigned to him or else its been blocked on this network by someone intentionally.. like schooladmin or ISP.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2011)

working fine now, @Ricky might be the reason.


----------

